# Squirrel Call



## Charley (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a barking squirrel call.The kind where you hit the end of it and it makes a barking sound. How do I use it effectively?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got one of those too!! I called in a couple of crows with it but thats about it. Try using it just to make them freeze so you can get a shot off. Sorry I dont have better info for you.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

the one i have you can suck into the other end......yours probably can too so what i do is i grab a sappling and thrash it arpoung then suck ionto the cll and its a distress call.....it makes squirrels come running if they havent already spotted you


----------



## Doorman (Dec 5, 2005)

The best squirrel call I've ever found is a pocket full of BBs, or larger shot pellets. Take a hand full and sit on the ground with your back to a tree. flip the pellets like you would a marble one at a time about 15 seconds apart. into the leaves on the ground. every squirrel within 100 yards will think the sound is another squirrel cutting nuts and come running to get in on the action. you can usually get at least 3 or 4 from the same spot. about 5 or 10 min. apart.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

Your pocket full of BB's or whatever falls inline with how I learned to hunt Squirrels as a kid.



> Squirrels have short memories, not longer than 10 - 15 minutes. Just walk into the woods, don't worry about how much sound you make. 10 minutes later they forget what they were scared about and start coming out all around you.


That how I've always done it with lots of success. But I like your trick. I'll incorporate that next time.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

